# Flying Feets Farm photo shoot



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

My friend came over yesterday who is great at taking pictures and took a bunch of the goaties. They turned out wonderful. I thought I would share. 

My friend is also awesome at making logos and websties, so if you need anything like that done pm me and I will give you her email.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

more pictures


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Even more lol.


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Awesome! Super cute.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are all gorgeous! Your friend has a wonderful talent of capturing them at the right moments! 

BTW, can you tell your babies to tell our babies to pose like that once in a while? Geesh! Ours are so busy eating or being all over me anymore, it's hard to get fun pics! lol


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you  I will tell my kids to send yours a emaaaaaa about how to pose ;P


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Love the photos! I wish I had Candice here to do my guys.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cute cute cute!!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

awwww - great pics.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Cuuuute! Super cute! Could look at yer babies all day. 

None of your babies have ears like mine. Daddy is supposed to be ND/Pyg cross, and mom is registered Pygmy, but the babies look like they have airplane heads! I measured, and my little buck's ears are each actually longer than his head, though they are perfect pygmy shape. 

Thought the big ears came from the ND side, but now I'm stumped!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you  

Axykatt, there could be a possibly that somewhere down the line your little buck could have some Nubian in him? I know that crossing an erect eared breed with a Nubian can result in very long yet upright ears that are really cute.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

FlyingFeetsFarm said:


> Thank you
> 
> Axykatt, there could be a possibly that somewhere down the line your little buck could have some Nubian in him? I know that crossing an erect eared breed with a Nubian can result in very long yet upright ears that are really cute.


Quite possibly, actually!

The farm I got daddy from claimed unpapered purebred Pygmy, but they were obviously mostly ND with a little pyg thrown in. Wrong colors, wrong conformations, and only one "cobby" doe in the lot. I'm thinking some Nubian is very likely.

I've found most of the "Pygmies" out here are what I'm now referring to as mixed minis. ;p


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Very nice pics!!!!


----------

